# Car Wont start!!! No spark at all!! PLZ HELP!



## 1985nissan300zx (Sep 29, 2011)

so the car gets power to the coil and the power transistor but im not getting any spark. it has a new coil new rotor new rotor cap and ive replace damaged fusible link wires and still no spark. can anyone help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The coil may not be getting an ignition signal from the ECU. Check out the crank angle sensor.


----------

